# mini dvi vers mini display port



## helenirene (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
je viens de m'acheter un nouvel écran "Apple LED Cinema Display". 
Je ne peux pas brancher le minidisplay port pour mon MacBook.
L'Apple Store me dit que mon Mac Book est trop vieux ! et qu'Apple ne vend pas de cable pour convertir un mini dvi vers mini display port. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution?
Merci.


----------



## kayouti (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour helenirene,

J'ai un problème similaire, mais avec un iMac de 2008 (mini-DVI). Je pense avoir trouvé une solution, mais je cherche des retours d'expérience sur le produit.


----------

